# More Power



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Took down my question cause nobody likes to answer post thanks anyway


----------



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

*Power'*

Are you a 2.5L or 3.5L , either way Sentra SE-R/Spec V bolt ons work on your car , if lucky to have 3.5L you can easily get into low 14's w/ few basic bolt-ons. If your looking for best mod. for 3.5L Racing Headers are way to go' easy 15-20whp range  

Good luck!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

their is a large aftermarket for either. if you have the 3.5, turbo kits are becomming popular. if they dont have one that physically will fit the altima yet, they will shortly.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes i do have an 3.5L so i can use other parts from those cars for more power cool i will look in to it more.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

GODS_FAVORITE said:


> Yes i do have an 3.5L so i can use other parts from those cars for more power cool i will look in to it more.


I'm not sure what was your initial question, but if you want more power, there are lots of bolt on that can bring the 3.5 Altima from 200 to about 275whp.
If you want more than that, you can get a turbo that will get you to 348 whp with only 5.5 psi. The turbo kit that I have is good up to about 500 whp.


----------



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

*parts*



GODS_FAVORITE said:


> Yes i do have an 3.5L so i can use other parts from those cars for more power cool i will look in to it more.


 *IF you had 2.5L you can use Sentra SE-R /Spec V parts..
otherwise w/ 3.5L you still have many performance options out 

Sorry to confuse, I meant win/win with either engine for mods


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Guerrero said:


> I'm not sure what was your initial question, but if you want more power, there are lots of bolt on that can bring the 3.5 Altima from 200 to about 275whp.
> If you want more than that, you can get a turbo that will get you to 348 whp with only 5.5 psi. The turbo kit that I have is good up to about 500 whp.



Not to bug you or anything where can i get some of these bolt on mods for my 3.5 and do I have to do custom work for that turbo or is it an bolt on like some cars. Cause I would like 275whp but 348 is better anything higher then that is not for me to much work is going into this car hopefully i can have pics up soon but then again the car is going to take a while I have so my things to try to make work with this car


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

GODS_FAVORITE said:


> Not to bug you or anything where can i get some of these bolt on mods for my 3.5 and do I have to do custom work for that turbo or is it an bolt on like some cars. Cause I would like 275whp but 348 is better anything higher then that is not for me to much work is going into this car hopefully i can have pics up soon but then again the car is going to take a while I have so my things to try to make work with this car


There are many places you can get your normal bolt on mods. I got most of them from Greg at http://www.mossyperformance.com/.
If you want a turbo, the set up I have is a bolt on kit.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

GODS_FAVORITE said:


> Not to bug you or anything where can i get some of these bolt on mods for my 3.5...


Dude, check out the stickies at the top of this forum, specifically the aftermarket / custom parts list.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

if you want more power from your 3.5. Start with the intake (CAI) or (WAI) then move to your exhaust. You can buy a complete cat-back setup, but its alot of money when you could do your own custom set-up like most do. Then if your really want to add some more power....get headers! you can pick up 3.5 headers really cheap right now in the Group Buy forum. If your looking for sources, I think there's a thread at the top with a list of sources for you.
Good Luck! catching the mod bug!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you could always go for the stroker kit by AEBS...its designed for the VQ 350 but every app they do is custom so I would imagine they could work it for an Altima. Supposedly the power is 400WHP.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

^^the stroker kit is really designed for the serious racer not street driven car. Plus is $7500. not even installed! For quick cheap power...Nitrous! :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heh...i didnt know it was that much, that was one of the key things i didnt have...price.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

my friend told me that the Nitrous! is not good for the 3.5se he said it was killing his engine in his alt. I was going 2 try nos but working on this custom box for my car. Most of the stuff is in place but trying 2 power everything thats the prob. Does anybody know what I can do for more power to run my toys in my car??????? And if I do go the nos path I can go with anyone right


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if you mean more electrical power to bump a system buy a optima yellow top. im sure your alt is cranking plenty of amps.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Yea but I have my xbox, ps2, neons, monitors etc you think the yellow top and the stock alt will handle that????? I saw some sick nissans on cardomain with tons of stuff in them so I guess it would work. Dude did you see the new pimp my ride I was looking for more info on the KBH DIRECT TV SATELLITE that would be a hot mod. :thumbup:


----------

